# My BMW E36 M3 Install



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had this setup for a while and while it sounded good it always seem to lack something. Anyway, here's my current setup:

*Gear:*

*1. HU -* Alpine CDA-9847
*2. Amp -* PPI A300
*3. Electronic X-Over - *Coustic XM-1e (need an external x-over as the amp doesn't have built-in adjustments)
*4. Speakers -* CDT EF-51 Comps w/ Satnet 400 crossovers & TW19 silk tweeters (5.25" woofers mounted in factory location, which is the kick panel area & tweeters mounted on a-pillars "firing" across the windshield)

*Note* No rear speakers currently and no sub

*Setup:*

Front Component High Passed @ 80hz and 18dB slope
No EQ and HU Defeat ON
Tweet 0dB Attenuation

Here's a schematic of my system...










*Original Install Pics:*









^^^HU









^^^Color match









^^^Where the amp lives...









^^^Hidden...









^^^CDT crossovers & Coustic Electronic X-Over









^^^The goods









^^^CDT EF-51 Woofer

At this point the stereo felt like it lacked mid-bass, so I tried to remedy it. I didn't want to hack up the kickpanel to install larger speakers and since I never sound deadened the kickpanels to begin with I figure I start there.

I sent an order to eDead for some v1SE2 and TekLite and to my surprise they actually sent me eDead UE and v1SE2... nice.

So here is what I began with:










Since they sent me a lot of UE, I ended up using it for the actual kickpanels (sheetmetal). I applied a layer to the inside to all the surfaces I could reach.










Next step was a experimental thing, I always wondered about sealing the top of the speaker opening where it juts out for the wires to pass thru. I ended up fabing up a little sheetmetal bracket to fill/seal most of the opening.










Here you can see the bracket riveted in as well as a layer of TekLite to the inside of the kickpanel.










Now I applied a layer of UE to the outside of the kickpanel (1 sheet):










I then ONLY cut the neccesary openings, blocking the rest:










Then to seal the woofer a little better, some rope caulk around it perimeter:


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Finally installed the woofer:










Next step was to now deaden the plastic trim panels. This time I used the eDead v1SE2.









^^^Original


















^^^Done










So far the mid-bass has definitely improved, but still lacking low-end and obviously since I don't have a subwoofer or low-end woofer. The next steps in my install are to improve further... I'm thinking of changing it up a little.

So this will be the next steps in my audio "journey", since the system is still lacking some...

*New Schematic*










*New Gear*

*1. HU - *Alpine 9835 HU
*2. Comp Amp -* PPI A300
*3. Sub Amp - *Alpine 3544
*4. Comps -* CDT EF-51 Components
*5. Sub -* MTX Thunder 8000 (only using it since I already own it)

Some pics of the goodies thus far,

*Alpine 3544 Amp:*














































*MTX Thunder 8000 10" Sub:*




























Basically just change the HU, remove the electronic x-over and add an amp and sub. However I might change out the sub to something like Dayton HO 10" or IDQ 10".

I also need to plan out a sub box, I tried test making and fitting one made from MDF into the passenger-side (over the battery). This will only yield a box with ~.6 cu. ft. which is small I think for a 10". So now I have to reevaluate my situation, either I fiberglass one on that side or need to make the box stick further into the trunk. Also where to mount the second amp with out interfering with putting things into the trunk and making it stealthy.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

save 2


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

save 3


----------



## MikeR. (May 2, 2008)

Love the OS PPI amp! I like how you SQ guys seem take a little more pride in your work overall. I epecially like the fact that your sound deadner is uniform and clean. I know it's not the biggest part, but it's one of my pet peeve's. 

Great work


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice install. I especially love how clean you have kept the car in pic one. I love when people can make a really nice install clean in a sports car! Nice!


----------



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

Always good to see another BMW owner around here. Nice install!


----------



## turbotuli (Jan 30, 2008)

Lookin good man. How is the midbass with those 5.25"s? Have you noticed improvement after sealing the gap at the top? I'll definitely have to look into trying that, I'm just wary of how much improvement I'll see...


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

330CK said:


> Always good to see another BMW owner around here. Nice install!


+1.....:


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

turbotuli said:


> Lookin good man. How is the midbass with those 5.25"s? Have you noticed improvement after sealing the gap at the top? I'll definitely have to look into trying that, I'm just wary of how much improvement I'll see...


It's better than it was before, but was it from sealing, deadener, fabricated bracket... who knows. I just didn't want to cut for a larger speaker, so I did everything I could to make it sealed & tight.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

very nice... saw it on bf.c i think
attackeagle or ladiesman217 over there depending on which was last logged in.


----------



## CBN (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice photo docementary.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

